# How many pounds = large dog?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

There are charts on dog food, dog toys, etc., that list large, medium, small.
So what would be considered large?
Lucy is a rotti/australian shepherd mix, so it seems that she would be considered large. However, she just doesn't seem that big to me! 
Right now at 7 months, she's about 50 lbs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My definition of a large dog is one I can't pick up without seriously regretting it the next day. A very large dog is one I can't get off the ground at all.

The actual pounds per that definition seems to be dropping as I get older. I can pick up Molly (at 54#) without hurting myself. If I pick up Esther (at 74#) we will both regret it. I tried to pick up my 115# lab (once) and I pulled muscles I didn't know about. For about a month, I could barely pick up a gallon of milk.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> My definition of a large dog is one I can't pick up without seriously regretting it the next day. A very large dog is one I can't get off the ground at all.
> 
> The actual pounds per that definition seems to be dropping as I get older. I can pick up Molly (at 54#) without hurting myself. If I pick up Esther (at 74#) we will both regret it. I tried to pick up my 115# lab (once) and I pulled muscles I didn't know about. For about a month, I could barely pick up a gallon of milk.


Ha! Well, there ya go. I can still lift Lucy, so guess that's why she's not "large" to me. But I am closing in on 50, so that may change.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

On my dog food bags size/weight chart it goes the same way but with an approximate weight of each - 
Small 1 - 25 lbs
Medium - 25 - 51 lbs
Large - 51 - 75 lbs
X-large - 75lbs+

So that's just the general idea I get from it 
With the breeds you mentioned and the fact shes 7 months old and already 50 lbs, you can guess she'll top out somewhere between large and x-large.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> On my dog food bags size/weight chart it goes the same way but with an approximate weight of each -
> Small 1 - 25 lbs
> Medium - 25 - 51 lbs
> Large - 51 - 75 lbs
> ...


Thanks. That's just what I needed to know.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ACampbell said:


> On my dog food bags size/weight chart it goes the same way but with an approximate weight of each -
> Small 1 - 25 lbs
> Medium - 25 - 51 lbs
> Large - 51 - 75 lbs
> X-large - 75lbs+


that has always been my view on the size/weight aspect.....however, when i go to buy harnesses, halti's, collars, etc., they are put in the large category.....i know the BC's range is 25-65# but the general is 40-50#....


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, it's just like clothing, what is one size in one brand may not be the same in another.
Like shoes...Nike's I wear a size 7.5 but in "cheap" shoes I wear a 9...big difference there.

As for collars and such most are adjustable, Lily weighs about 40 lbs but she has an XL collar that I adjusted down as small as it goes to fit her...since I know she's going to get bigger and figured I'd save more by buying a larger collar that can be used until worn out. Yeah, I'm cheap like that! 
Same thing with my crew, APBT's run from small to X-large - I didn't know that BC's had a various weight range, I thought most were about 40#'s ranging up to 50 or so. I learn something new every day.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

So, do you think it's correct for me to choose the "large breed" puppy or dog food formula of the brand I use? (Blue Buffalo)


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

That's a hard question to answer really.
Typically the large breed puppy foods are a bit lower in protein so they grow slower (large breeds like Danes and such can have issues with growing too fast and it can cause problems with the bones, etc...)
But...with the Blue Buffalo it's not much of a difference - Large Breed Puppy http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/lp-large-puppy-chick.shtml
28% Crude protein 
Chicken and Brown Rice
http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/lp-puppy-chick.shtml
27% Crude protein
Lamb and Brown Rice
http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/lp-puppy-lamb.shtml
26% Crude protein

There's really not a huge difference between the 3 from their website other than ingredients. I think I would use whatever my dog liked the best, while monitoring for things like allergies.


----------

